# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  مرحبا

## واثقة الخطى

مسا الخير كيفكم انا محتاجه افكار لمشروع تخرج عن mobile application اما جافا او دوت نت  
 :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلين اختي مسا النور

عندي فكرة بس بصراحة ما بعرف مدى صعوبتها او سهولتها

الفكرة كالتالي :
احنا بنعرف انه حاليا انتشرت تقنيات ال IPhone و فكرة المشروع بتتلخص ببناء mobile application لأدارة الرسائل النصية و حمايتها و حمايتها هي الأهم يعني الأبلكيشن يكون مزود بخيارات لتحديد الرسائل المراد اغلاقها بكلمة سر و تطبيق التشفير عليها طالما هي مغلقة بكلمة السر , و بس يجي المستخدم يفتح الرسالة بطلب منه باسورد و اذا كان الباسورد صح بفك تشفير الرسالة و بعرضها و كمان تزويد التطبيق ببعض المميزات مثل اخفاء الرسائل و اظهارها

هاد الي خطر ببالي حاليا و بتمنى اكون افدتك

----------


## واثقة الخطى

شكلاا الك بس هادا المشروع سالت عنه القسم  وطلع عم بيعملوا فيه مجموعه من الطلاب ياريت ازا عندك فكره تانيه تنوري

----------


## Sc®ipt

مممممم والله حاليا ما عندي اي فكرة , بس اذا خطرلي اي فكرة رح اكتبلك اياها تكرمي  :Smile:

----------

